# have a question....



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

What is the withdrawl time frame that you have to eat a goat that has been on medicated feed? We have a wether that we are thinking about selling to a friend for meat. He is a year and a half old and has been on medicated grain.


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

I think anything with a withdrawal time states it on the tag - at least medications do. What kind of feed is it? Does it have the deccox (sp?) or something else in it?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.. it may say on the tag...what are you using?


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Evans medicated goat feed from the local feed store. Medicated for Coccidosis. Never had a problem with it here, but we have always used that grain in our mix. Don't know if it is necessary or not. But the goats seem to look better (thicker, happier) when they are on it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If the medication in the feed is Deccox or "Decoquinate" or Rumensin "Monensin"....there is no meat withdrawal time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> If the medication in the feed is Deccox or "Decoquinate" or Rumensin "Monensin"....there is no meat withdrawal time.


 I agree... :thumb:


----------

